# Bounty Paper towels for cloth diaper liners???? Would it work?



## sweetangelbrynlie

I can't afford diaper liners right now, Im just tired of cleaning poop off of diapers. My mom gave me tons of Bounty paper towels, do you think those would work as liners?

I know they add more waste, but its alot cheaper than me buying disposables and it lets me not have to clean so much poop off.

Do you think this would work? Is it okay to put paper towels near baby bum? Is there chemicals in those? Wood chips? Do you think they are safe?

I know they don't flush either. Thats ok.


----------



## octobermom

Well I think in a pinch it could work but
1) paper can be rough especially paper towels meant to "scrub" surfaces
2) poop should not go into the trash so I'm not sure if this would be any easier than cloth..


----------



## trini

I guess since I've never cleaned poop off of a diaper (my ds is still almost exclusively bf and everything just goes in the pail and into the washer) I'm not sure why you are having trouble with it. Are you dunking or something? Are the poops solid or still liquidy?

I don't think I can answer your question, but I can relate this little story: When ds was a couple of weeks old, we were still using sposies. (I think we started cloth around 4 or 5 weeks). MIL was visiting. One day she lined his diaper with toilet paper.







: I didn't know she had done this, so you can imagine my confusion when I opened the diaper to find wet, half-disintegrated toilet paper stuck to all of his little boy parts. It was very annoying to remove. I never asked her about it, but I did ask dh who apparently witnessed the whole thing. He said it was to "keep the moisture off of his skin." Uh, isn't that what those little chemical gel beads do? Instead it held the moisture on him.

All that to say, I don't know if the paper towel would come apart like the tp. Actually, I doubt it would, esp. if it is Bounty.

I use fleece liners (cheap fleece cut into rectangles) with our pf's. I guess you'd still have to clean poo of of those, but it was not very expensive (on sale for maybe $2 a yard?).


----------



## nubianamy

Do you have a minishower? http://minishower.com/


----------



## TypicalSituation

You could also make your own minishower for way less $$ than the actual minishower. That and some cheap fleece (I used an old blanket that I never used) and it would be super easy. Actually, not much sticks to fleece.


----------



## dani76

I just cut up an old fleece blanket. Just make to wash it a few times to strip it. Or else it will repel the pee. Luckily, DD has pretty solid poo now, so it just falls off into the toilet. Good luck!


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie

I was in a bad car accident that left me wearing this gosh awful thing on my right hand. It's hard ringing the wet poopy diapers out after I dunk them.

But, how can I make a cheap mini shower? Id LOVE that!!!


----------



## GranolaMoon

One of the reasons I cloth diaper is so I don't have to put bleached paper against my babe's skin. So no I wouldn't. I think it would likely disintegrate after being peed on a time or two, honestly.

I don't "clean" poo off diapers though.







If it's solid enough to be shaken into the toilet I'll do that, but I do not dunk, scrape, etc., regardless the babe's age. On wash day I do run the diapers through a cold rinse cycle first, then wash them as normal. The cold rinse first gets all the poo off.


----------



## boscopup

I dunked a poopy diaper ONCE, and frankly, the washing machine does a better job.









Shake off anything solid (NO DUNKING), and let the washer take care of the rest. It won't hurt your washer or your laundry. Just do a cold pre-wash to get the poop out, and then wash as normal to clean the diapers. Easy!


----------



## mollyeilis

You really don't have to dunk them, in fact diaper dunking is one of the things that is listed on CD sites under *things you don't have to do!*.









If it's liquidy but not that much, just put them in the wash. If it's liquidy or going towards solid, we just used TP to wipe it off and put it into the toilet. It was at that stage that we bought official diaper liners from imse vimse or Kushies (or both?), used them a few times, and realized it was actually making things HARDER rather than easier.

Then once he started solids in earnest (tried solids after 11 months, but didn't really change over to solid poop until after 15 months) it was poop-shaped and would just plop!

I've never dunked...ooh, actually I did once when he was teething and we were travelling and it was awful, and it backed up the toilet...







:

Other than that, never dunked, never wrung out a dipe...just not necessary!

And lastly, I would imagine the paper towels are bleached, which brings in bleach and dioxins and all those things we're avoiding by CDing...and I'm just not sure it would make much difference.

Oh, really the last thing. Earlier this year DS had rotavirus, which made some awful diapers. A few times I just could NOT handle dealing with them. Threatened to just toss the dipes. DH said that he would deal with them when he got home, and to just leave them. So I did, and he dealt with them, hours and hours later (between five and ten hours). He got the poop into the toilet, I washed, and they were stain-free and just fine. Perhaps DP would do that for you with the poopy diapers, if you guys really feel the need to dunk and wring?


----------



## alegna

We don't dunk either. If it rolls into the toilet, fine, otherwise it gets washed. Works fine.

-Angela


----------



## Juliensiss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
We don't dunk either. If it rolls into the toilet, fine, otherwise it gets washed. Works fine.

-Angela

What about all the poop floaties? DS eats everything at 10 months and still BF's so it is really soft and mushy...I tried just putting it in the washer with a rinse first; then when I was totally finished they still had chunks of poop.


----------



## alegna

Odd. We never have floaties (okay, an odd bit of black olive once in a blue moon after pizza....) and we've just recently had poo that would roll off.... I guess it just depends.

-Angela


----------



## mollyeilis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliensiss*
What about all the poop floaties? DS eats everything at 10 months and still BF's so it is really soft and mushy...I tried just putting it in the washer with a rinse first; then when I was totally finished they still had chunks of poop.

That describes DS's poop for a very long time. We went in between alegna's options, and wiped it off with toilet paper into the toilet. We did have a mini sprayer, but wiping it always worked for us, so we never even installed the mini sprayer.


----------



## alegna

DDs poop has always been mushy (nurse-aholic!) only within the past month (at 22 months) has anything rolled off. Often still, and always before, there was no wiping off to be done... it just wouldn't have worked.... We never had poop in the washer problems....

-Angela


----------



## boscopup

I've found that food chunks that remain in the washer end up getting thrown against the side of the tub during the spin cycle, so I just take a paper towel and wipe it off then.







I've never had POOP chunks though - just food chunks. DS likes black olives alot too!


----------



## Butter

I've never dunked. I also didn't use cloth diaper liners. Anything that could be shaken off I did, but that was the extent of preparing diapers for washing for me. The washing machine did it's job very well.

I wouldn't put Bounty paper towels against my child's skin. They are rough. Viva MAYBE, but definitely not Bounty.


----------



## octobermom

I'm jealous







We HAVE to dunk and rise or we get nasty chunks of stuff stuck everywhere Stuff thats never quite dried and smears everythere


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie

oh my, my dd has the nastiest poop ever. the whole diaper sticks together with it. the fleece liner sticks completely together w/poo. yuck.


----------



## mollyeilis

That would be a dipe I would leave for DH.









I'm starting to think we're the only people who wipe diapers off with toilet paper, from this thread.







Honestly, it works very well, and now that he's potty learning, wiping *only* his butt is like a treat!


----------



## Juliensiss

Test


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliensiss*
Test

?


----------



## sarahbay

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this already, but you could cut up some fleece and make some liners out of that and just wash them with your dipes. I have never dunked or scraped poop off and they always come out just fine in the wahser(2 washes).


----------



## widdlelou

The fleece works really well for us too. Now i see when she is agoin' and I rush her to the potty to finish.... that is a lto nicer.

BUT I have dunked uke and it is yucky, and it doesn't work that well. I wipe it off with TP too! And that works pretty good for getting the big smugies off and the chunkies.

What i have resorted to do, it was great when she was sick and had the runs and it was getting that peanut butter texture taht only goops is I put the nasty ones in the wash and run the rinse. I hold them over the water and let them rinse out and then let it drain (I dont' fill it like to soak them) I just kind of use it like a spayer b/c my hsubnad wont let me buy a spayer. THen I do a soak with all my diapers. And that way if there are chunks that I see left over I will wipe them out b/4 the soak. But rarely does this actuall y occure... but there are those times it does and I'm happy I did a pre wipe down before putting the rest of the diaps in there.


----------



## northern_sunshine

I haven't cloth diapered yet (waiting for #2!) But I don't think I'd dunk (the idea of dunking kinda squicks me out a bit). I'd probably use the toilet paper option, or get rice paper liners or buy some cheap fleece at the liquidators store and make liners out of it.


----------

